# 2WW Bloating- Think I'm pregnant?? 10 DPO



## lilbb23

2WW Bloating- Think I'm pregnant?? 10 DPO.
I've been getting so much bloating. My stomach is so big I look 3 months pregnant. I'm a size 0 at my smallest, biggest I've been is 4. Am usually a 2. I'm naturally small and only 5'4 so I think that it shows more? But none of my clothes are fitting!? I haven't been able to wear jeans or shorts I've been only wearing sweatpants and it's been so hot here! My tops are also tight around my BBs. I'm 10DPO. I've been having symptoms since 2DPO (never really had PG like symptoms before) extremely tired for past week, needed to pee frequently, creamy CM, cramps felt like AF was due at 3DPO (CD 19) had sharp pains at 5DPO. (dreamt of implantation bleeding and woke up with a nose bleed. so random but soo strange- I never get nose bleeds.

Sorry I'm rambling. But anyway, I wanted to ask y'all is it normal to be bloating this much? Did anyone bloat a lot before a BFP? I haven't been eating too much or anything. I just want my bFP this month sooo much.


----------



## mdjoy

That happened to me this month too..although I do get very, very strong pms. What got me was my bb's..they do get sore but not like this to where my nips tingled, had a funny taste in my mouth a few times and was achy and itchy for no reason.. also Idk if this is a sign but a canker sore which I hardly get :/.. Then my symptoms went away at like 7 dpo..which made me think no, then came back at like 9 dpo.. I tested at 9dpo n got a extremely faint/evap looking line on first signal..ran and got a frer n got a decent line...but. I would advise if you can wait to wait. Here is why, a neg will make u upset if your trying to conceive and like me it was faint even with Frer so I took another with fmu on 10po FRER..line actually looked lighter..lol, ran out to $$ general and bought 3 cuz now I'm like omg really? SO light and bb's go from sore to not sore so I was concerned.. so far $$ general seem to be giving nice lines, little darker each time but it is kind of stressing. Usually when you take one after you miss you get a strong line. SO at 10 dpo you may very well get a line but sometimes implantation can take up to 12 days and in that case you wont even if you are..goodluck


----------



## lilbb23

Thanks so much for replying. I got a canker sore too! but I do get them sometimes so idk... congrats on your positives!! :) I took a $ tree yday at 9DPO FMU negative :/ i'm so confused :S


----------



## mdjoy

Goodluck! WIth my last pregnancy I did a dollar tree at 9 and it was neg and frer was pos. I find that the new dollar generals are good been taking them to see if my lines darken. Figured they were the same as first signal but I don't think so.. I mean I did see the line but looked more like an evap with slight tint of color...barely noticable


----------



## lilbb23

Thank you!! That makes me feel so so much better that you got a negative before getting your bfp. I'm not going to test again until 12 or 13 DPO because I cannot be disappointed again :/


----------



## mdjoy

I don't blame you. Goodluck on a bfp soon :)


----------



## daisyr21

Bloating was my red flag symptom my last pregnancy (miscarried at 9+5 last sept) This cycle the bloating began at 5dpo and it has been super uncomfortable since then. Today I couldn't even zip up my jeans, ( I wear them all the time), let alone button them. I look 3 months pregnant too.


----------



## lilbb23

Daisy- What DPO are you now?


----------



## RedRose19

i also have mega bloating, almost sore even, if that makes sense


----------



## daisyr21

lilbb23 said:


> Daisy- What DPO are you now?

I'm 11 dpo. I'm waiting to test till Saturday the 26th. This is the longest I have held out to the test in any of my pregnancies.. This would be pregnancy #4. We have a DD 6 and DS 4 and angel baby. The wait is making me cuckoo:wacko:


----------



## lilbb23

RedRose yes that makes sense.
Daisy you have more patience than me. With any of your pregnancies has your stomach felt hard during 2ww. My stomach is bloated but it's really weird it's not bloated like how I usually am, it feels hard like muscle? But I haven't exercised or anything like that.

Fx for you


----------



## daisyr21

lilbb23 said:


> RedRose yes that makes sense.
> Daisy you have more patience than me. With any of your pregnancies has your stomach felt hard during 2ww. My stomach is bloated but it's really weird it's not bloated like how I usually am, it feels hard like muscle? But I haven't exercised or anything like that.
> 
> Fx for you

My stomach doesn't feel hard but in my lower abdominal area I feel a lot of pulling and pressure, like from the inside. and today only workout cloths feel comfortable enough to wear. A couple of days ago I could wear my jeans just fine


----------



## lilbb23

For the past few days only workout clothes for me too


----------



## daisyr21

lilbb23 said:


> For the past few days only workout clothes for me too

interesting.. maybe is a good sign:flower:


----------



## whamies

Hi ladies! 

I am 10 dpo today and been having the worst bloating feeling today! I never feel like this! I have had a sinus infection the past few days, so I have been wearing yoga pants and PJs. When I tried to put on jeans and a tank this morning my clothes felt so small! I know I haven't gained weight, because all I've eaten is soup! I've also got a metallic taste in my mouth, but I am not sure if that is from my sinus infection.


----------

